# Shrimp and Betta?



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, lately I have been looking for a good tankmate for my lonely little betta fish who's "BFF" (a snail LOL!) Just died. He was from an overcrowded pet store tank so it's not surprising he died within a few months. I have been researching and I think I would like to buy a female cherry shrimp. here is a link to the breeder buy cherry shrimp neocardina neocaridina aquarium freshwater shrimp and they do have very nice looking crayfish and Shrimp! I am planning to by a 5 gallon tank and possibly getting a breeding pair of crayfish. Heres a few ?'s 

Do they need filters? 
What is the average lifespan? 
have you every kep them? If so did you like them? 

Thanks.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, if you want cherry shrimp, I would suggest you check out this link http://www.aquariumforum.com/f35/guppies-plants-snails-shimp-oh-shipped-4677.html

I got 10 from them last week. As far as them living with a betta, I have mine in the same tank and he leaves them alone once they get past a certain size. (size varys from betta to betta, but any larger than his mouth he leaves them alone) 

I have a fry basket or something it is a little box with fine cloth sides and it hooks to the top of the tank. When I get shrimp, I place them in there until I feel they are large enough for the tank.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I do have a very small betta, not the size of fry just small. She is very fast though. The only thing is she is very special to me and i would never forgive myself if one ate her.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Well a red cherry shrimp would never get big enough to eat a betta. Now I don't know anything about the crayfish.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, i'v heard they're small. Unfortunately the breeder I was hoping to purchase from isn't selling fish for a while and i don't want to wait until it gets very cold.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

whiteroses90991 on this forum is selling red cherry shrimp still. I believe they are $1.75 a piece now. Not a huge savings, but they are availible.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Betta's and shrimp don't usually mix. Once Mr. Betta gets a notion that he's bored, he'll pick on them. Just their nature.

As for the cray...the betta will be the prey.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Betta's love shrimp, my old male used to eat 3 dozen a month.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, mines a female and she needs a companion right now, but i'm not sure if I want a shrimp i'm thinking of some least killifish.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

get another female.


----------



## CaPisces (Oct 28, 2010)

If you decide you want to get your female a friend, you can go with some tetras or corys. However, if you want to get her a betta friend, you better get her at least two female betta friends. They tend to have a pecking order, and two can result in injury or death from fighting. Three will allow for a good pecking order. There will still be some initial flaring and possible nipping, but eventually, if their personalities allow for it, everything will settle down.


----------

